# Use for Christmas cards



## Wren (Monday at 1:53 AM)

I usually recycle old Christmas cards but found a better use for them this year, these little gift boxes are so easy to make, I’ve lined mine with cotton wool and tissue paper, ideal for small gifts, pieces of jewellery, nail polish, a chocolate treat etc.


----------



## timoc (Monday at 2:34 AM)

There was a time when good ideas like this were the norm, but in this 100mph world the present generations 'can't', sadly, find the time to try them.


----------



## Jace (Monday at 8:56 AM)

Oh! Yes.. I've been making them_ for years..._
Put... 'like' Hershey kisses or small  mints in
to give to people at the Senior center..
As..just.."for so" .

And, I just did it w/ birthday card..
Gave to S-I-L with a yo-yo as _a gag gift._


----------



## Wren (Monday at 9:21 AM)

Jace said:


> Oh! Yes.. I've been making them_ for years..._
> Put... 'like' Hershey kisses or small  mints in
> to give to people at the Senior center..
> As..just.."for so" .
> ...


Yes, I was thinking any card would do, for various occasions, Birthday, Easter, Valentine...


----------



## jujube (Monday at 9:38 AM)

I just throw them into the Christmas ornaments box and next year let the little 'uns cut them up and paste them on things.  Keeps the little devils busy for a while and doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## NorthernLight (Monday at 11:56 AM)

If I had a Christmas card, I'd use it as a coaster for cups. In the meantime, I use envelopes.


----------



## Llynn (Monday at 12:02 PM)

My maternal Grandmother used to make a batch of those boxes every year.


----------



## officerripley (Monday at 2:19 PM)

Years ago, I was planning a craft project of using Christmas card to make lanterns, which you could then hang around inside your house during the holidays; the finished ones the article showed looked really pretty, but I never got around to doing it; I discovered that most crafts weren't for me since the only thing I can (just barely) stand to do with my hands is turn the pages of a book or use a computer keyboard or mouse. (Plus I betcha anything mine wouldn't've looked anywhere near as good as they were supposed to, lol.)


----------



## debodun (Monday at 2:30 PM)

My mom's aunt used to make gift tags out of them. She's cut out the main image and stick it onto construction paper. I usually kept the ones depicting cats and used them as tree ornaments. I still have a few someplace.


----------



## hearlady (Monday at 2:34 PM)

Oh, yes, please!! I have boxes of cards and knew someday my wish for some way to recycle them would come true!
 Thank you!
Cinderella hearlady


----------



## hearlady (Monday at 5:55 PM)

I have gone through my cards a few times but some are so pretty I can't part with them. I've made tags and bookmarks but never thought of little boxes. So, I wasn't being facetious, I really am as excited as Cinderella at the ball.


----------



## Remy (Monday at 6:18 PM)

Those are really cute. I actually bought a couple of those at PAWS thrift a few years ago. I found another tutorial on YouTube that doesn't use tape. I've got it liked or saved someplace on my account. But this would work also.


----------



## Remy (Monday at 6:19 PM)

hearlady said:


> I have gone through my cards a few times but some are so pretty I can't part with them.


Consider framing them or just displaying them every year. I've said it before, there is some really pretty artwork on cards.


----------



## hearlady (Monday at 6:23 PM)

Remy said:


> Consider framing them or just displaying them every year. I've said it before, there is some really pretty artwork on cards.


Thanks. I've considered framing some.


----------



## hearlady (Monday at 6:24 PM)

Sometimes people send the same artists cards. It's like a collection.


----------



## RobinWren (Monday at 6:29 PM)

I used to make those boxes, sadly I don't give or receive cards any more but then again I do not have anything to put in them.


----------



## Gary O' (Monday at 6:33 PM)

Use for Christmas cards​
I don't know what my woman does

but

If it were up to me, I'd save 'em for next Christmas
scratch out the verbiage
write mine
....and send 'em back
(it'd save the trouble of trying to remember who sent a card last year and what their address was)


----------



## hearlady (Monday at 6:48 PM)

We've sent and received a card every year since 1982 from a man in California that we were stationed with in the A.F.
That has been the only contact all these years but we never miss. I'm going to hate the day that we do.


----------



## officerripley (Monday at 7:58 PM)

Remy said:


> Consider framing them or just displaying them every year. I've said it before, there is some really pretty artwork on cards.


I've done that; framed a beautiful card I got one year and hang it up on the wall every year.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Monday at 8:04 PM)

Wren, this is a brilliant idea!


----------



## palides2021 (Monday at 8:24 PM)

I loved the idea of making boxes out of Christmas cards, @Wren! In the past, I made a collage of Christmas cards for my son's room when he was a baby, and he's kept it in his room ever since (mostly with angels). I've also made tree ornaments with the Christmas cards. It's fun to recycle them. Some of them are so beautiful and it's a shame to throw them out.


----------



## Wren (Tuesday at 1:38 AM)

I’m enjoying making the boxes, but have a pile of them already, (especially as I don’t give many people gifts) !

I’ll give them to a  charity shop next Christmas


----------

